# Recommend a PAR meter...



## Iain Sutherland (1 Apr 2013)

So  think i have decided to get a PAR meter, the question is which?
The seneye reef is the obvious budget choice but how does the PAR meter measure up? 
Others i have heard of are the apogee mq-200 quantum
MQ-200 Quantum Separate Sensor with Handheld Meter - Apogee Instruments, Inc.
and the li-cor which are crazy money.
Aside from being waterproof what else should i be looking for?

thanks for any advice you may have...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Apr 2013)

Apparently the seneye ones are quite accurate, so I heard, can't remember from whom. Possibly Clive? A reliable source anyway.

I don't know anything at all about PAR meters though mate, sorry.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2013)

This is the only one I have heard good things about:

MQ-200 Quantum Separate Sensor with Handheld Meter - Apogee Instruments, Inc.

Not sure about the Seneye but I have considered buying one if they were wifi! Maybe the next version!


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Apr 2013)

I'm with Paulo. The Apogee is a great little meter, but is definitely overpriced. Don't know anything about the Seneye.

Vendors need to start a program where they hire out PAR meters.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> Vendors need to start a program where they hire out PAR meters.


Problem is most lighting vendors don't have one themselves! lol


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Apr 2013)

Ive been reading around the reef forums and the seneye gets terrible reviews with the par meter showing up to 20% variance from Apogee and unless totally horizontal and still then the PAR reading can vary by up to 50 with very small movements.
Would be nice to rent one, if only life was so easy.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Apr 2013)

Ahh okay, I stand corrected guys. Sorry


----------



## flygja (8 Apr 2013)

I have the seneye reef but haven't been able to borrow an Apogee MQ200 to confirm its results. It does have to be completely level in order to get a stable reading and due to its size, its hard sometimes, especially if you tank is heavily planted/scaped.


----------



## faizal (14 Apr 2013)

Hi Iain,..i've got an MQ200 with that separate sensor. I think it's very easy to use. I would go with it.


----------



## pepedopolous (14 Apr 2013)

Seneye Reef+ Aquarium monitor - Page 2 - Product Reviews - Nano-Reef.com Forums
 Seneye as a PAR meter - Page 2 - UltimateReef.com

Dunno if you have seen these. The above threads are positive overall. I haven't got one yet but I'm tempted for the PAR functionality alone.


----------



## Troglodyte (17 Apr 2013)

Paulo,
Can I ask you a question? What information are your comments here based on? As I know this type of generic comment may be popular on forums however it may also show a lack of understanding of some of the experienced lighting manufacturers that are out there. 
Ceg4048, I think this will be wishful thinking personally as there would be very little reason for them to do it, especially when there is no real requirement on the manufacturerto rent when they can sell. Just my tuppence worth!


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Apr 2013)

Troglodyte said:


> however it may also show a lack of understanding of some of the experienced lighting manufacturers that are out there.


So true, but you hardly see any par values given by any vendor, and when asked most of the time they just avoid the subject all together, not saying all are the same


----------

